# Visiting for a few weeks need fishing advice.



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

fisheater said:


> Well Northernfisher, I believe I’ve always given you a lot more respect than a “really”. I believe that there will be a lot more 30 lb king caught in the next 45 days or so than 30 lb muskies. I also believe there is a lot less of a learning curve to kings than unlocking the specifics of catching large Muskie from the Antrim chain of lakes area.
> However, I’m sure the OP would appreciate your experienced advice on how to approach that fishery


Plenty of 30 lb musky will be caught this fall in the st Clair, detroit river system. Probably a lot more people chasing kings though. Next "45 days" maybe you're right.


----------

